# Ok to use bench grinder wire wheel?



## thebud (Nov 17, 2019)

Is it OK to use bench grinder wire wheel to clean up old silicone gasket on auger gear box? Or will that damage it? Or should I get some steel wool? Thanks


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I think if you are careful you will be fine...I just use a scraper and wire brush.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe. I'd be a little reluctant to use a wire wheel on a piece of aluminum that needs to be mated to another and seal. I'd use a Scotch-Brite pad. If you had something like a drill or small hand grinder that makes it much easier than doing it by hand.
The arbors and pads are available at any auto parts store. The pads you can get and any big box store or even grocery store. They are a slick way of cleaning up aluminum automotive intakes for gasket replacement along with any other gasket removal job on cast, steel, ...

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=scotch+brite+pad&t=chromentp&atb=v185-1&ia=web










.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would not use a wire wheel bench grinder on aluminum.

I would go lightly with a gasket scraper and touch it lightly with a fine emery cloth. I would also apply a thin gasket sealant to both sides of the gasket.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

thebud said:


> Is it OK to use bench grinder wire wheel to clean up old silicone gasket on auger gear box? Or will that damage it? Or should I get some steel wool? Thanks


 Flat surface? Just use a single-edge razor blade. Groove? Use a double-end toothpick; point for fine groove and broken in the middle for wider groove.

When using a wire wheel/brush, you want to use something softer on the Mohs scale than what you're cleaning. There are virtually no non-precious metals there for aluminum, so you'd end up using a fiber or nylon brush.


----------

